# Thrilled, Excited, and Happy :)



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow, I can not believe I am about to talk to Paula Weir, the owner of Dog City in Addison to take on an Apprenticeship soon. You know, I was astounded to have the opportunity to speak with her, but this is what really really excited me. So, she has her own website right? This is the best part... she knows about vaccine protocols and canine nutrition too. She prepares her dog's meals and includes raw with her diet.

This made me smile from ear to ear. The fact that she knows about these things only make me so much more excited to interview with her tomorrow. If it all pulls through, I can not wait to learn more about what she will have to offer me. I am just, I am speechless!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You mean, work for her? That would be very cool. Good luck - I hope you sleep tonight!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

This is to get my hours to become a certified doggy trainer 

Thank you xellil


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

ah... that is great. What a fulfilling job that will be for you. Maybe next year you can teach the Easter Bunny to be happy!
!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Lol yes! Great idea!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So excited for you! You'll have to keep us all posted with everything!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

How exciting for you to have this opportunity! Good luck to you!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woohoo! I'm working on getting certified right now too....about halfway done so far and love every second of it! I wish you the best of luck even though you don't need it, I've seen your videos and you know what you're doing already!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Guys, all of this means a lot to me. Thank you all very much :')


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

First off...

:high5::bounce::whoo:

ok now, here is my news..

I got the job! Well, I mean, I am getting to do the apprenticeship with the best trainer ever yay! I just can not wait to work with her. Looks like I will be starting next week. Best part is Jasper can always come along, and when I am free, I am able to use their facility, train at their facility and just relax and do homework and yay! I am sooo excited. I am like mega determined to show them I will be able to do my best at any situation! 

It looks like I will be watching classes and orientation at first and then start out training boarded dogs. Oh this is so awesome.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!! That's awesome....it's so much fun! It's good to see that more and more people are working towards a better, more positive way to work with animals. I have no doubt you'll excel!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

YAY! What better job is there than a job you can share with your dog? That's stupendous!


----------

